

The Wallet Paradox - strategy
http://mindyourdecisions.com/blog/2011/02/08/the-wallet-paradox/

======
zipdog
Interestingly, Warren Buffett _has_ actually tried to win money off Bill Gates
using an intransitive game:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nontransitive_dice#Warren_Buffe...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nontransitive_dice#Warren_Buffett)

